# Gaming PC bis 1000€



## Roarks (7. September 2012)

*Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Hallo zusammen,

bin schon die ganze Zeit fleißig am mitlesen was ihr so empfehlt.
Anhand dieser Info's hab ich mir jetzt mal was auf Geizhals zusammengestellt.
Bin aber noch unsicher ob das alles so passt.
Außerdem bin ich unsicher beim CPU-Kühler und dem Bildschirm.
Ich denke so grob sollte es passen,
ich melde mich wegen dem Feintuning 
Wunschliste vom 07.09.2012, 20:17 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus!!


----------



## Rosigatton (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Willkommen im Forum, Roarks .

Top Zusammenstellung . Allerdings rate ich definitiv von der GTX660 ab. Diese hier, ist deutlich besser : 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) .

Das BeQuiet CM 480 Watt reicht völlig, aber die paar Euro mehr für´s 580 Watt sind genehmigt .

Beim Monitor solltest Du darauf achten, das der ein IPS Panel hat. Die Zocker schwören drauf. Dell U2312HM 58,4 cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

oder : PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS235P-BN TFT 16:9/16:10 mit Hersteller: LG, Diagonale ab 23", Diagonale bis 24", Panel: IPS Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Grüße aussem Pott
Rosigatton


----------



## Adi1 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Jo, sieht gut aus.
Als Netzteil reicht dieses vollkommen be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## Roarks (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Hi,

danke schonmal für die schnellen antworten,
habe die Änderungen vorgenommen, http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-261663
habe über die 660 ti bis jetzt nur gutes gelesen,
habe aber auch ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung.
Kannst du mir sagen warum die Radeon besser ist?
Außerdem habe ich mir noch eine Tastatur dazu gepackt ist die ok?
Brauche ich sonst noch was?

Habe jetzt mal den LG anhand des Preises genommen.


----------



## Rosigatton (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Die 660 hat diese elende Speicheranbindung . Wenn der V-RAM über 1 GB voll ist, käckt die Karte ab. Und die ist deutlich zu teuer. 

Die 7950 hat 3 GB RAM und enormes OC Potential, so das die übertaktet gleichauf oder schneller ist, als ne 7970 oder GTX680. Zudem kostet die Gigabyte Windforce 7950 mom 280,- Euro.

P/L Kracher .


----------



## Roarks (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Super danke 
Zwecks Lüfter und anderer Teile noch Sachen die suboptimal sind?


----------



## Adi1 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Deine letzte Liste ist leer.


----------



## Rosigatton (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Jep, die Liste ist auf einmal leer. Sah aber gut aus . Kannste nochmal veröffentlichen?


----------



## Roarks (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Oh sorry -.-

Wunschliste vom 07.09.2012, 21:15 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Interessant wäre auch wie ich den Preis noch ein paar Taler drücken könnte.
Könnte zwar mit dem Preis auch leben, aber was man mehr hat kann man ja woanders investieren


----------



## Adi1 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Schaut gut aus.
Beim Mainboard kannst Du noch dieses nehmen Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.

Sieht zwar doof aus, ist aber gut.


----------



## Rosigatton (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Das Arc ist ja mal ein geiles Gehäuse, kommt jetzt auch ein Fenster für raus. Kannst Dir auch mal das Fractal Define R4 anschauen  .Define R4 Black Pearl - Window - Fractal Design

Im Arc sind schon 3 Luffis verbaut. Das sollte reichen. Max. noch einen vorne  zusätzlich.

Die günstigsten Preise bekommst Du über Geizhals. Wenn Du z.B. bei Hardwareversand direkt auf der Seite guckst, sind die Preise immer höher, als wenn Du von Geizhals auf den Hardwareversand-Link gehst .

Echt geile Zusammenstellung. Wie sieht´s aus? Ne 128GB Samsung 830 SSD zu Weihnachten nachrüsten?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Mit so nem Case: BitFenix Shinobi Core USB 3.0 schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-SP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und nem Luffi weniger.


----------



## target2804 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Bei der Config kann man ja eigentlich nix besser machen. Bei den boards muss man fairerweise sagen, dass die sich in dem preissegment eigentlich alle nichts nehmen, du auch ein asrock oder asus nehmen könntest.
das asrock ist schön schwarz (beim pro3 leider schmales atx design -->kühlerplatzmangel), dafür werden die spawns etwas heißer, das gigabyte ist halt etwas blau^^
und asus ist von allem etwas


----------



## Rosigatton (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Sparen geht nur : Shinobi Gehäuse, E9 450 Watt Non-Modular NT, Z77 D3H.

Statt 3570K nen 3450, kleinerer Kühler (Sella). Der 3450 rennt mit nem Z77 Board auch 3,7 GHz auf allen 4 Kernen .


----------



## target2804 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Sparen geht nur : Shinobi Gehäuse, E9 450 Watt Non-Modular NT, Z77 D3H.
> 
> Statt 3570K nen 3450, kleinerer Kühler (Sella). Der 3450 rennt mit nem Z77 Board auch 3,7 GHz auf allen 4 Kernen .


 

würde das allerdings so belassen. 
p.s.: schau ma bitte in die 2 neuen threads über meine vorschläge drüber. thx


----------



## Roarks (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Hi, 
@ target 2804 welche Threads meinst du?

Das Shinobi ehäuse gefällt mir nicht so.
Wann kommt denn das Arc mit Fenster?
Der gefällt mir noch nen Tick besser als der Define R4
Ich tendiere gerade zu der Zusammenstellung.
Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Wie ist eigtl. der Scythe Mugen 3
hab den hauptsächlich wegen den angeblichen 10,7 dB(A) genommen
oder sind die gehäuselüfter eh teurer?

Danke schonmal für eure Vorschläge.
Was muss ich eigtl dann noch so an Kabeln, Wärmeleitpaste,etc. bestellen?


----------



## Roarks (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

achja
@ Rosigatton: Weihnachten dann SSD geht klar 
Achja brauch ich eigtl. ne Soundkarte,etc?


----------



## target2804 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*



Roarks schrieb:


> Hi,
> @ target 2804 welche Threads meinst du?
> 
> Das Shinobi ehäuse gefällt mir nicht so.
> ...



mal von vorne:
das mit den anderen threads war an rosi gerichtet.
wann  das arc mit fenster kommt, kA. habe selbst ein sharkoon t28, wechsle  aber auf das sharkoon tauron, weils einfach geil aussieht.
zum scythe  mugen 3 kann ich nix sagen, allerdings ist der P/L-Hammer der  Thermalright Macho H2, ein super kühler (aufpassen wegen kühlerhöhe von  160mm, passt net in jedes Case).
gehäuselüfter gibts wie sand am meer. würde da aber silentwings von be quiet nehmen, da ist der name programm 
WLP  sollte bei kühlern i.d.R. dabei sein. wenn die vorher schon aufgetragen  ist, mach ich sie immer runter da ich davon nix halte. ich habe als WLP  die mx-4, die ist super.
kabel sollten normalerweise beim Mobo genug dabei sein (SATA Kabel sind es glaub 2)

EDIT: sondkarte reicht mMn die onboard, für gewöhnliche headsets und mittelklasse systeme.
wenn du highend lautsprecher für vieeeel geld hast, oder gerne was aufnimmst oder so, solltest du evt. ne soundkarte nehmen. dann aber was gescheites und keine creative soundblaster für 20€


----------



## Roarks (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Verdammt ich meinte ob die Gehäuselüfter eh* lauter* sind als der Macho oder Mugen 3


----------



## Rosigatton (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Sollte in den nächsten Tagen bei den Händlern zu bekommen sein : Window Side Panel Arc Midi - Fractal Design

Soundkarte brauchst Du nur, wie target schon schrieb, wenn Du anspruchsvoller Musikliebhaber bist. Allerdings kostet ne halbwegs vernünftige Soka auch nicht die Welt .

Die Gehäuselüfter von Fractal sind schon sehr gut. Die regelst Du runter, und dann hörst Du die nicht mehr. Und die Graka ist wohl eine der leisesten .


----------



## target2804 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Lautlos ist das alles nie. ich denke, du hörst auf jeden fall einen kleinen lufthauch. du hörst natürlich im idle dann eher die gehäuselüfter, da die ja nah an der gehäusewand sind. wenn ein cpu lüfter auf vollen touren rennt, hört man den natürlich auch.

pauschal könnte man sagen: gute gehäuselüfter (nicht zu klein, mind. 120mm) und gute cpu kühler sind beide kaum hörbar. wie das im einzelfall ist, kA.


----------



## Rosigatton (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Im Arc sind schon 3 geile 140mm Luffis verbaut .


----------



## Roarks (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Edit: Das ging zu schnell, ich mein die Zusammenstellung mit ARC
Wunschliste vom 07.09.2012, 21:42 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

und mir gefällt der macho 2 nicht so wegen dem oliven lüfter.


----------



## target2804 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*



Roarks schrieb:


> Edit: Das ging zu schnell, ich mein die Zusammenstellung mit ARC
> Wunschliste vom 07.09.2012, 21:42 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> 
> und mir gefällt der macho 2 nicht so wegen dem oliven lüfter.


 
den gibts auch in der Rev.A version für 5€ mehr, da is der lüfter schwarz.
aber schau dir mal den EKL k2 an, den finde ich sehr stylisch: EKL Alpenföhn K2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Roarks (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Ja, der is schon schick, aber nen wirklichen Mehrwert bringt der auch nicht oder versteh ich das nur nicht?


----------



## target2804 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*



Roarks schrieb:


> Ja, der is schon schick, aber nen wirklichen Mehrwert bringt der auch nicht oder versteh ich das nur nicht?


 es ging dir doch ums design, deshalb poste ich den 
wenn ich mich recht erinnere kühlt der k2 besser als der macho, will mich aber nicht zu weit aus dem fenster lehnen.


----------



## Roarks (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Ok, danke 
Ihr seit der Hammer *thumbsup*


----------



## Rosigatton (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Der K2 ist ein Knaller. Der hier ist auch nicht schlecht : EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000079) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland .


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Ja, der K2 is schon geil(wird iwann nächstes Jahr mit neuem Case und neuem RAM mein nächstes Projekt), der Mugen is dagegen ein Witz.
Am besten nimmst du den Macho mit weißem Luffi.


----------



## Roarks (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Ok, damit wäre ich dann bei dieser Zusammenstellung:
Wunschliste vom 07.09.2012, 22:17 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Habt ihr bei den Gehäusen noch was dezentes wie den Arc im Angebot?
Mir sah der Arc nur am besten verarbeitet aus
udn ich will wenn möglich kein Licht im Gehäuse.


----------



## Rosigatton (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Mein absoluter Favorit : Define R4 Black Pearl - Fractal Design 

Lian Li PC-6B schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Lian Li PC-8NB schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Roarks (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Hi,

vom Define R4 hält mich eigtl nur ab, dass ich finde dass er auf den Bildern schlechter verarbeitet aussieht und
ich der Türe irgendwie nicht traue.

Außerdem sind alle 3 Modelle teurer als der Arc


----------



## Rosigatton (7. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Das Arc ist spitze. Kannst Dir ja mal ein paar Tests vom R4 angucken : Test: Fractal Design Define R4 - edles Silent-Gehäuse zum fairen Preis

Test: Fractal Design Define R4 - Ring frei für Runde Vier

Test: Fractal Design Define R4 - ComputerBase

Die schwarze Perle im Test: Das Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl - Review-Center.de

Radeon3D · Test: Fractal Design Define R4 Review

Hardware Journal | get the news - Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl


----------



## Roarks (8. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Hab mal noch ne Frage zu den Motherboards,
wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen den Asrock (ca 30€ günstiger glaub ich)
und der Gigabyte?


----------



## Jeanboy (8. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland du meinst das Mainboard oder?

Bei dem Gigabyte Mainboard sind die Spannungswandler kühler
und wie wir gestern gelernt haben, haben die "Low-End-Mainboards" von
Asrock ein verkleinertes ATX Format, sodass es mit großen Kühler wie dem
Macho dort zu Problemen kommen kann

Das Gigabyte hat 2 USB 3.0 Anschlüsse mehr und einen PCI-E x1 Slot mehr.


----------



## Roarks (8. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Ok, super,
dann bleib ich bei meiner Auswahl 
Ich meld mich dann nochmal für nen Update vor der Bestellung 
Hätte nämlich nicht gedacht dass ihr hier so verdammt schnell seit


----------



## Roarks (9. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Hey,

hab gerade in nem anderen Thread gelesen dass nicht jeder RAM bei jedem MB funzt
konnte jetzt auch die Seriennr. von meinem gewählten RAM nicht in der Liste von Gigabyte entdecken.
Bin ich nur zu doof das zu sehen oder sollt ich nen andren wählen,...?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Das passt, die Listen sind nie aktuell, auf die würd ich nit achten.


----------



## Jeanboy (9. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Außerdem können die doch nicht jeden Ram testen... Die funktionieren eig. immer


----------



## target2804 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

kann höchstens sein, dass du das x.m.p profil der rams nicht nutzen kannst und den speichertakt evt. selbst einstellen musst. aber das ist mit 2x enter und 1x pfeiltaste nach unten geschehen.


----------



## Roarks (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Hey zusammen, 

hab jal geschaut ob ich noch en paar Kröten sparen kann.
Was haltet ihr von dem Setting
Wunschliste vom 11.09.2012, 00:34 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
oder sollte ich lieber den hunni investieren?


----------



## Rosigatton (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Hi Roarks,

Zusammenstellung ist , bis auf Tray CPU. Kaufe bitte die Boxed-Version! 

MB bin ich für Blau : http://geizhals.at/eu/749605


----------



## Dusk (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*



Roarks schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> 
> hab jal geschaut ob ich noch en paar Kröten sparen kann.
> Was haltet ihr von dem Setting
> ...


 

Ich weiß ja nicht was du alles mit deinem Pc vorhast aber wenn du irgendwann ne 2te Graka draufklatschen willst würde ich n größeres Netzteil nehmen. 
Auf Alternate bekommste für 70 Euro ein 630W Netzteil. Wäre 9 Euro billiger als deins


----------



## Rosigatton (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

@ Dusk

Entweder macht man sofort SLI/CF, oder gar nicht. Das Netzteil, welches Roarks im Warenkorb hat, ist das Beste, was man für das Geld bekommen kann.

@ Roarks

Höre nicht auf Dusk. Nimm das BeQuiet CM 480 Watt  .


----------



## Dusk (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Tut mir leid ich wollt nur helfen.


----------



## Rosigatton (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Muss Dir nicht leid tun . Was wäre das denn für ein NT von Alternate?


----------



## Dusk (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

http://gyazo.com/f755da0f8da639e7ce833d61e2b1b1e2.png?1347322524

Edit:Ich war eigentlich zu faul den Link rauszusuchen aber was solls:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/be_quiet!/Pure_Power_BQT_L7-630W/919902/?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Das L7 is veraltet.


----------



## Softy (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Das Pure Power L7 630 Watt ist (im Gegensatz zum L7 530W) empfehlenswert, aber eben oversized. Außerdem bräuchte er für Crossfire / SLI ein Board mit 2x8 lanes Anbindung für die Grafikkarten, und die gibt es erst so ab ~100€.



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Das L7 is veraltet.



Nö.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Ja, aber eben nit mehr so neu, ich empfehle das Straight E9 480W


----------



## Softy (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ja, aber eben nit mehr so neu, ich empfehle das Straight E9 480W



Was hat das denn damit zu tun?  Das Seasonic X-560 ist schon deutlich länger auf dem Markt und immer noch eins der besten Netzteile, die Du kaufen kannst.

Ein bisschen differenzierter solltest Du das schon sehen, bevor Du Sachen schreibst, die nicht stimmen. Das Pure L7 530 Watt ist veraltet, das Pure L7 630 und 730 werden von HEC / Cougar gefertigt, und zeichnen sich durch eine gute Effizienz , niedrige Lautstärke und sehr geringe Restwelligkeit Werte aus.


----------



## target2804 (11. September 2012)

Wenn kein sli, dann ist das netzteil doch ok. Und wie schon gesagt wurde: entweder man macht's gleich oder garnixht


----------



## Nath2k12 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Beitrag kann gelöscht werden [Hab schon einen extra thread]


----------



## Trolli91 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Mach mal nen neuen Thread auf... und beantworte dabei die Fragen die hier zu sehen sind:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/234708-guide-informationen-zur-kaufberatung.html

Das machts einfach übersichtlicher


----------



## Nath2k12 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Geht klar. Ich lösch die Beitrage dann gleich.

edit: Wie kann man hier Beiträge löschen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Gar nicht dafuer musst du einen MOD anschreiben der löscht sie dir dann


----------



## Roarks (21. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Hey zusammen,

anhand des aktuellen Sonderpreises bei MF und der schlechten Verfügbarkeit der Gigabyte wollt ich mich nochmal erkundigen welche Graka ihr bevorzugen würdet?
Produktvergleich ASUS HD7950-DC2T-3GD5-V2, Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CRX0-U0UAY0BZ), Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD) | Geizhals EU

Grüße Tobi

P.S. alternativvorschläge werden auch gerne angenommen


----------



## Softy (21. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Das Asus DC-II Design ist normalerweise sehr gut, bei der HD7950 ist es aber nicht so überragend. Daher würde ich in Deinem Fall die Gigabyte Windforce kaufen.

Alternativ wäre die Sapphire Dual Fan sehr gut.


----------



## Roarks (23. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Hey,

@ Softy: danke für die schnelle Antwort,
ich denke ich werde dann bei der Gigabyte bleiben.

Bis jetzt konnte ich mich immer noch nicht für ein Gehäuse entscheiden und bin auf das Bitfenix Prodigy gestoßen.
Hierbei handelt es sich ja um ein Mini-ITX Gehäuse, leider weiß ich nicht inwieweit meine Komponenten da noch passen würden,
bzw. welches Board ich hier brauche.
Gibt es in dem Format was passendes von Gigabyte?
Welche luffis sollte ich dann in da case packen?
Ich dachte nen 230mm vorn, und die beiden 120er die dabei sind hinten und oben, passt das so??

Edit: zur Übersicht hier mal die Zusammenstellung:
http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-265089


----------



## Softy (23. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Das Prodigy ist schon ein schönes Gehäuse, da brauchst Du ein Mini ITX Board: 

Zum Übertakten: ITX-/DTX-Mainboards mit Chipsatz: Z77 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU (wobei vom Boardlayout nur das Asus Z77 Deluxe in Frage kommt, falls Du einen größerern CPU-Kühler einbauen willst).

Ohne OC: ITX-/DTX-Mainboards mit Chipsatz: H77/B75 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Ich hab mal gelesen, dass beim Einbau eines 230mm Lüfters keine optisches Laufwerk mehr passt, aber laut Bitfenix passt das doch, daher:  Der 230mm Bitfenix Spectre Lüfter (oder 200mm) wäre gut: Bitfenix Spectre -Pro in Lüfter mit Rahmenbreite: 200mm/230mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*



Softy schrieb:


> Das Asus DC-II Design ist normalerweise sehr gut, bei der HD7950 ist es aber nicht so überragend. Daher würde ich in Deinem Fall die Gigabyte Windforce kaufen.
> 
> Alternativ wäre die Sapphire Dual Fan sehr gut.


 Das kann ich nichtbestätigen, bei mir nicht zu hören und schon fast Kühler als mein Kühlschrank


----------



## Softy (23. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Das kann ich nichtbestätigen, bei mir nicht zu hören und schon fast Kühler als mein Kühlschrank



Aber das hier gefällt mir nicht : Thermographie infrarouge: cartes graphiques - Comparatif : les Radeon HD 7970 et 7950 d'Asus, HIS, MSI, PowerColor, Sapphire et XFX - HardWare.fr


----------



## Roarks (23. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Ok, sollte ich dann lieber einen kleineren Kühler nehmen, falls es da Probleme gibt?
Ich habe vermutlich am anfang sowieso nicht vor zu OC, aber ich hatte es mir als Option gelassen.
Würdet ihr dann eher zum weglassen von OC raten, was ja dann auch nen 3450 statt einem 3570k sinnvoll machen würde??

Sollte ich dann eher keinen 230er nehmen sondern was kleineres?


----------



## Softy (23. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Also wenn Du übertakten willst, würde ich  das Asus Board nehmen, da passt dann auch ein Thermalright Macho HR-02. 

Andernfalls eben ein B75 oder H77 Board mit einem kleinen Kühler, z. B. EKL Alpenföhn Sella.

Als Zwischenlösung gäbe es den i5-3450 + Z77 Board + kleiner Kühler. Damit ist der i5 auf ~3,7GHz übertaktbar.

Wie sieht denn die Zusammenstellung im Moment aus?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*



Softy schrieb:


> Aber das hier gefällt mir nicht : Thermographie infrarouge: cartes graphiques - Comparatif : les Radeon HD 7970 et 7950 d'Asus, HIS, MSI, PowerColor, Sapphire et XFX - HardWare.fr


 Miene läuft laut Afterburner mit 15% lüftergeschwindigkeit bei 51°C in BF3


----------



## Roarks (23. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Hi,

was genau steht denn in dem Artikel, bin leider dem französischen nicht mächtig 

Hier die Zusammenstellungen:
ohne OC: Bitfenix Prodigy kein OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
mit OC: Bitfenix Prodigy Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
ohne Prodigy: Favorit Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Wie gesagt hatte OC eher als Option gesehn, sozusagen als Reserve für später.
Weiß aber nicht ob ich es jemals machen würde. Deswegen habe ich auch schon mit dem gedanken gespielt es weg zu lassen.

Edit: welche MB würdet ihr denn ohne OC empfehlen?


----------



## Softy (23. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Alle Zusammenstellungen sehen gut aus, nur beim OC Bitfenix bräuchtest Du den i5-3570K.

Für den Favorit ohne OC könntest Du eins von diesen Boards nehmen: Produktvergleich


----------



## target2804 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

die OC variante mit dem bitfenix ist das kleine OC ohne k modell, was du vorgeschlagen hast. sozusagen der kompromiss zw. non oc und echtem OC. da sein favorit ja real OC wäre, dann aber die 7970 nicht drin ist


----------



## Roarks (23. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*



Softy schrieb:


> Alle Zusammenstellungen sehen gut aus, nur beim OC Bitfenix bräuchtest Du den i5-3570K.


 

Ups, da habe ich mich verklickt  Klaro, wäre bei OC der 3570k geplant.

Zu den Motherboards würde mich interessieren welches ihr empfehlen würdet.
Mir wurde von einem bekannten allgemein Gigabyte empfohlen.

Die 7970 hab ich eiglt. nirgends verbaut.
Würde der Aufpreis denn Sinn machen?

Mein eigtl. Favorit ist momentan die Variante mit dem Prodigy ohne OC.

Hat jemand erfahrungen ob das Be Quiet E9 480W mit CM da rein passt?
Wenn nein, welches NT sollte ich dann nehmen?


----------



## target2804 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

sorry, das mit der 7970 war in nem anderen thread  sinn machen tut die karte^^


----------



## Roarks (23. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Das is halt noch mal nen Hausnummer mit über 100€ mehr


----------



## Softy (23. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Der Hersteller des Boards ist egal, die sind qualitativ alle auf einem Level, da kannst Du rein nach gewünschter Ausstattung auswählen.

Beim Netzteil hätte ich keine Bedenken, hier hat einer ein (vollmodulares) Corsair AX 650 ins Prodigy gewürgt : Arctic White Bitfenix Prodigy Build


----------



## target2804 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

brauchen tut man die nicht. wenn man aber gerne alles auf max. detail spielt, macht die karte halt sinn


----------



## Roarks (23. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Ich denke da warte ich eher 2 Jahre und rüste dann nach.
Momentan sind mir 400€ für ne Graka en bisschen viel 

Nochmal wegen der MB's



Softy schrieb:


> Ohne OC: ITX-/DTX-Mainboards mit Chipsatz: H77/B75 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


 
Wenn ich das OC weglasse, wisst ihr wann das aufgeführte Gigabyte verfügbar ist?


----------



## Softy (23. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Schwer zu sagen  Aber die günstigeren verfügbaren kannst Du auch bedenkenlos kaufen: Produktvergleich


----------



## Roarks (23. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Habe jetzt aufgrund der schon verbauten WLAN mal das Zotac Z77-ITX WiFi, Z77 (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (Z77ITX-A-E) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU gewählt.
Weiß jemand ob das zusammen mit dem EKL Sella ins Gehäuse passt?
Oder ist der Graka Steckplatz dann verdeckt?

Hier nochmal die gesamte Zusammenstellung
Bitfenix Prodigy kein OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Als NT habe ich jetzt ein kürzeres gewählt weil es von in einem Erfahrungsbericht geschrieben wurde.
Die NT's mit CM und 160mm Länge sind wohl nur sehr ungünstig zu verbauen.


----------



## Roarks (23. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Hi,

ich denke anhand der Probleme die bei dem Prodigy auftreten werde ich doch bei meiner ursprünglichen Zusammenstellung bleiben.
Ob ich dann mit 3570K oder 3450 plane entscheide ich dann später.


----------



## Softy (23. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Ja, das Prodigy ist halt was für's Auge. Aber die Nachteile sind halt nicht wegzudiskutieren (mangelnde Aufrüst- und Erweiterbarkeit auf Grund des Mini-ITX Boards etc.).

Ich hatte auch mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, meine Hardware ins Prodigy zu friemeln, hab es aber dann doch gelassen.


----------



## Roarks (23. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Wenn ich jetzt schon Erfahrung im PC-Basteln hätte würde mich dass ja prinzipiell schon reizen,
aber zum Start bleib ich besser beim Fractal Arc und Standard Teilen


----------



## Roarks (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Hallo zusammen,

meint ihr denn dass die 3 Gehäuselüfter reichen oder sollte ich noch nen vierten dazu packen?
Wenn ja, geht der dann noch an das MB anschließen?
Hier die Zusammenstellung:
Favorit Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Softy (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

3 Gehäuselüfter reichen aus. Mehr sind nur bei 2 Grafikkarten oder sehr starkem Übertakten sinnvoll.

Ans Board kann man laut geizhals nur PWM Lüfter anschließen, kann also sein, dass die 3pin Gehäuselüfter gar nicht regelbar sind.

Sonst sieht die Zusammenstellung gut aus, persönlich würde ich einen stylischeren Monitor kaufen: LG IPS237L, 58,4cm (23"), LED-Monitor, IPS-Panel, Full-HD, MHL bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Roarks (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Hi,

sollte ich die Gehäuselüfter dann gegen PWM Lüfter tauschen?
Wenn ja welche sind zu empfehlen?

Schicker Monitor, habe denn gewählten aufgrund von Empfehlungen genommen.
Der von dir gezeigte hat natürlich auch was. Die Optik gefällt mir gut und er ist schön schmal,
allerdings kann man die höhe nicht verstellen oder?


----------



## Softy (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Beim Fractal Design Arc ist ja eine Lüftersteuerung für bis zu 3 Lüfter dabei. Allerdings muss man jedesmal hinter das Gehäuse kriechen um   die Lüfter zu verstellen 

Alternativ könntest Du ein anderes Board nehmen: Produktvergleich

Da können 2 3-pin Lüfter angeschlossen und geregelt werden. Als 3. Lüfter könntest Du dann einen PWM Lüfter kaufen, dann ist der auch noch am Board anschließ- und regelbar.

Oder Du kaufst eine Lüftersteuerung, z.B. http://geizhals.at/de/724538

Das Panel dürfte bei beiden Monitoren gleich gut sein, allerdings ist das Bild des LG IPS237 nicht rahmenlos: Angeblich dünner Displayrahmen: LG schummelt bei seinen neuen IPS-Monitoren - Golem.de


----------



## Roarks (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Ich denke ich werde es erst mal mit dem mitgelieferten Testen und dann schauen obs mich stört.
Beim Board werd ich denk ich bleiben.

Ja, dass mit dem Rand hab ich schon gesehen.
Mir gefällt an dem Monitor, dass er schön schmal ist.
Naja, da muss ich mich evtl. nochmal einlesen


----------



## Softy (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Dann kannst Du es so bestellen, sieht geschmeidig aus


----------



## Roarks (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Hallo zusammen,

es ist soweit es soll bestellt werden,
jetzt wollte ich mich nochmal bei euch versichern ob alles passt.
Ich habe mich aber von meinem Bruder überzeugen lassen dass ich eh nie OC machen werde und habe darum
meine zusammenstellung bei Prozessor,MB und CPU-Kühler geändert.
Statt 3570K -> 3450, statt Z77 -> H75 und statt Macho -> EKL Sella
AUßerdem aufgrund der Verfügbarkeit statt Gigabyte 7950 -> Sapphire 7950

Hier nochmal die gesamte Zusammenstellung:

Vorher:  Favorit Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Nachher: verfügbar Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Bestellen würde ich den Bildschirm bei Surffact.de, den Prozessor und RAM bei HWV
und den Rest bei Mindfactory.
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220a0c65b15a8f6bd97f89d39764c7f98aafcff6b4d02
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/safebasketdetail.jsp?profil.scbsk_show=915165

geht das so in Ordnung oder sollte ich noch was ändern? Ist es die richtige Version der Graka,...

Danke im Vorraus, ich freu mich jetzt schon!
Grüße Tobi


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Der Mindfactory Warenkorb sieht gut aus 

Der hardwareversand Link funktioniert nicht. Da müsstest Du die Komponenten einzeln posten.


----------



## Roarks (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=56298&agid=1617

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=48850&agid=1193

LG IPS235P 58CM 23Beschreibung: Der LG IPS235P Monitor mit 58,42 cm (23\") Bildschirmdiagonale passt genau in die Zeit der Mobilen Generation. Mit dem neuen Dual Package erweitern Sie z.B. Ihren Notebook-Desktop ganz bequem mit nur einem Knopfdruck u

Bitteschön 

Die Graka is die richtige oder sollt ich lieber Asus oder was andres nehmen??


----------



## Roarks (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=56298&agid=1617

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=48850&agid=1193

LG IPS235P 58CM 23Beschreibung: Der LG IPS235P Monitor mit 58,42 cm (23\") Bildschirmdiagonale passt genau in die Zeit der Mobilen Generation. Mit dem neuen Dual Package erweitern Sie z.B. Ihren Notebook-Desktop ganz bequem mit nur einem Knopfdruck u

Bitteschön 

Die Graka is die richtige oder sollt ich lieber Asus oder was andres nehmen??


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Das ist die "normale" Sapphire HD7950, also nicht die Boost Version. Die normale ist etwas langsamer aber auch etwas leiser. Kommt drauf an, was Dir wichtiger ist. 

hardwareversand-Bestellung passt auch


----------



## Roarks (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

ich denke da würde ich die bost nehmen weil ich mich selbst wohl eher nicht ans OC traue denk ich.
Welche wäre das dann?


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Die hier: 3072MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 Boost Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail)


----------



## Roarks (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Reicht der Sella oder sollt ich den Macho oder Brocken nehmen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Ohne OC reicht der Sella locker


----------



## Roarks (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Ok, wisst ihr noch nen Bildschirm der empfehlenswert ist, zwischen 22 und 24" der Verfügbar ist bei HWV oder MF?
Unter 200€ den LG gibts ja leider gerade nicht dort.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Für 183 bei hardwareversand


----------



## Roarks (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Der ist ja nicht sofort verfügbar.
Hab ihn gerade bei Arlt gesehn.
Bei surffact war ich mir jetzt unsicher weil ich den shop jetzt nicht so kenne.


----------



## soth (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Dann zum Beispiel den Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Roarks (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Auch nicht sofort verfügbar -.-


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Hier habe ich schon 2x einen Monitor bestellt, hat alles einwandfrei geklappt: LG IPS237L, 58,4cm (23"), LED-Monitor, IPS-Panel, Full-HD, MHL bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## soth (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Aber bei redcoon und amazon...


----------



## Roarks (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Nochmal wegen MF und HWV
Ist den Shops zu trauen?
So wegen Service bei Reklamation,...?


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Ja, die Shops sind vertrauenswürdig. Der Support ist bei hardwareversand etwas besser, was man so hört.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Ja, MF und HWV kannst du trauen. Die sind seriös


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*



Roarks schrieb:


> Nochmal wegen MF und HWV
> Ist den Shops zu trauen?
> So wegen Service bei Reklamation,...?


 Ja kannst du.
@softy: Ich habe bei Mindfactory einen sehr guten Support erfahren


----------



## Roarks (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Ok, danke
was sagt ihr zu dem??

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?agid=1649&aid=62093&basket.changed=1

Weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll
http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2012/test-lg-ips234v-pn-teil7.html


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

GoldenMic hier im Forum hat den Monitor. Den kannst Du mal fragen.


----------



## target2804 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

fürs gaming ist der ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hier gut


----------



## Roarks (1. Oktober 2012)

Oh, der klingt gut


----------



## target2804 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

hab den monitor für meinen kleinen gamer PC. der ist echt bombe für den preis!


----------



## Roarks (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Klingt gut 
dann werd ich wohl die hälfte bei hwv bestelln und das was es da nicht gibt bei MF
mit nem Gutschein ausm Inet, spar ich mir dann nochmal nen Zehner 
Und bei MF bestell ich dann ab 0Uhr.
Hat jemand erfahrung was ich ob dieser WLAN-Stick was taugt?
*https://www1.hardwareversand.de/USB/44988/TP-Link+TL-WN722NC.article*


----------



## target2804 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

hab selbst tp-link. find die gut.


----------



## Roarks (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

So nachdem mein Bruder nochmal mit mir Sprach und meinte ich solle lieber etwas mehr ins MB investieren für 2 PCI 3 Plätze wäre dass nun meine Zusammenstellung.

verfügbar Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich denke es sollte jetzt alles passen


----------



## target2804 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Das Board hat 3 PCIe steckplätze. wenn du mit SLI/CF eh nichts vorhast, ist die investition unnötig.
normale PCI anschlüsse hat das board ebenfalls nur einen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Das billigere Board reicht. Was willst du mit 2 PCI 3 und Z77 Chipsatz?


----------



## target2804 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Hauptsache, der Bruder hat was gesagt^^


----------



## Roarks (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Ja :-/
Er soll mir die Kiste ja zusammenbaun.
Er meinte nur so könnte man im ernstfall ne SLI nachrüsten falls es die Graka in 2 Jahren günstig gibt und dann läuft die Mühle wieder astrein.
Ich weiß auch net was ich machen soll -.-


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Kauf lieber in 2 Jahren ne neue Graka...

SLI hat viele nachteile und für SLI brauchst du min 580W...


----------



## target2804 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

In 2 jahren kannste mit SLI deiner jetztigen karten (bei amd heißt es CF) nichts mehr ausrichten. wenn du da nochmal nachkaufst, ist das mehr als blöd^^


----------



## Jeanboy (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*



target2804 schrieb:


> In 2 jahren kannste mit SLI deiner jetztigen karten (bei amd heißt es CF) nichts mehr ausrichten. wenn du da nochmal nachkaufst, ist das mehr als blöd^^


 
Richtig... Die Karte, die du dir in 2 Jahren holst ist wahrscheinlich dann genauso schnell wie ein SLI Verbund, mit dem Vorteil, dass sie keine Mikroruckler, erhöhte Abwärme, Stromverbrauch ect. hat


----------



## Roarks (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Hey zusammen,

ihr habt mich überzeugt.
Habe heute nacht bestellt.
Mal sehn wann das Zeug kommt.
Hier die endgültige Zusammenstellung:
verfügbar Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Danke nochmal für eure super Hilfe!!
Ich melde mich dann Zwecks Feedback und Bildern 

Grüße


----------



## Jeanboy (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Sieht gut aus 

Wir freuen uns auf dein Feedback


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Jep. Und Bilder wären nett 

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Rosigatton (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Sehr schöne Zusammenstellung . Mit viel Glück kommts ja schon diese Woche. Haben ja fast 5 Tage Zeit. Drücke die Daumen . Habe vor kurzem auch gewartet . Weiss wie das ist.


----------



## LukeSolo (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Hey..

Schönes Ding ... Gehäuse zwar nicht so schick - ist aber eine Frage des Geschmacks...
Aber der Rest sieht gut aus 

Hoffe Du hast Glück und die Teile sind fix @home...

(Mein neuer dauert noch wegen Gigabyte Mainboard Lieferprobs...)

Bilder wären nett wenn das Teil im Betreib ist. ... (edit) meine wenn das Teil fertig bei Dir @home steht... PICs an sich 

MFG


----------



## Roarks (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Hi,

du meinst den Betrieb von nem Game, sprich Bildschirm was er hergibt?
Oder die Hardware im Betrieb?
Ich hab extra nur da bestellt wo alles lieferbar war,
kam darum auch an 2 Händlern nicht vorbei.

Mfg


----------



## target2804 (3. Oktober 2012)

Hardware Bilder  Case offen und reinfotografiert.


----------



## Roarks (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Wird gemacht


----------



## target2804 (3. Oktober 2012)

Roarks schrieb:
			
		

> Wird gemacht



Aye cptn. Cnt w8 2 c.
Wer kann's lesen?


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

@ target

Klär uns auf .


----------



## target2804 (3. Oktober 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:
			
		

> @ target
> 
> Klär uns auf .



Aye Captain. Cant wait to see.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

@ Rosi: Tolles Bild

@ target: Cant wait to see. Hab ich Recht


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

@ target

Hätte ich fast gehabt. Kennst Du : OG UA MBL GTI 16 V ? 

@ GeForce

Jimi Page


----------



## target2804 (3. Oktober 2012)

Ohne zu googeln: 16v=16 Ventile. GTI= Grand turismo Injektion. Der Rest sagt mir auf Anhieb nix


----------



## Roarks (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Ich war nicht beim Bund(mich hat meine Ausbildung und Studium davor bewart ) aber ich Tipp auf nen Obergefreiten,... oder so 
Edit: Google hilft
OG UA MBL
klartext: Obergefreiter - Unteroffizier Anwärter - Mit bestandenem Lehrgang
Das Gti 16v is wohl nur ein scherz in der Truppe


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Jepp, Roarks hat´s . Ich wollte auch nie zum Bund, ist dann aber doch anders gekommen .

Ich melde mich für heute mal ab. 

Gute Nacht Leute und bis nachher


----------



## target2804 (3. Oktober 2012)

Roarks schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war nicht beim Bund(mich hat meine Ausbildung und Studium davor bewart ) aber ich Tipp auf nen Obergefreiten,... oder so



Aso Bundeswehr: Obergefreiter unteroffizieranwärter mit bestandenem Lehrgang.

Naja dafür kenne ich Abkürzungen wie pAVK, TVT, COPD 
Oder meine Lieblingsabkürzung aus Latein früher: abl Abs


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*



target2804 schrieb:


> Oder meine Lieblingsabkürzung aus Latein früher: abl Abs


 Oja, Ablativus Absolutus


----------



## target2804 (3. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Oja, Ablativus Absolutus



Latein war die Hölle 
Und der Rest? Sagt's dir nix?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Auf Anhieb sagt mir der Rest nix. Bin allerdings auch schon seit 5 wach, vllt. liegts auch daran... 

Und Latein is doch genial 

Bin dann mal weg


----------



## target2804 (3. Oktober 2012)

PAVK= periphere arterielle verschlusskrankheit
TVT= Tiefe venenthrombose
COPD= Chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (chronische obstruktive Lungenerkrankung - eine dauerhafte Verengung der Bronchien) COPD ist praktisch der Sammelbegriff für die Bronchienverengung oder ein lungenemphysem


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*



target2804 schrieb:


> PAVK= periphere arterielle verschlusskrankheit
> TVT= Tiefe venenthrombose
> COPD= Chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (chronische obstruktive Lungenerkrankung - eine dauerhafte Verengung der Bronchien) COPD ist praktisch der Sammelbegriff für die Bronchienverengung oder ein lungenemphysem


 o.k., dann kenne ich die definitiv nicht


----------



## target2804 (3. Oktober 2012)

Macht nix  gut Nacht dir.

Wolltest ja pennen oder?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Ja, was ein Glück ,muss ich sowas nicht kennen. Bin dann mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roarks (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Ja, sowas kenn ich auch nicht 

Nochmal ne Frage, habe jetzt ein PC-Zusammenbau Video angesehn und eigtl. ist das ja kein Problem,
mich würde interessieren was ich danach zu tun habe wenn das Teil zusammengebaut ist.
Wisst ihr gute How-To-Do Threads oder so?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...llung/156726-how-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html

Auf der letzten Seite is sogar ein gutes Video von Target


----------



## soth (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Er meinte eher eine To-Do Liste fürs richtige einrichten von Windows, oder?


----------



## Roarks (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Ich meinte, wenn alle Teile eingebaut und Verkabelt sind.
Einfach WIN-CD rein und los?
Was muss ich noch im BIOS ändern,...

Edit: 





soth schrieb:


> Er meinte eher eine To-Do Liste fürs richtige einrichten von Windows, oder?


Genau!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Ach so. Bei ner SSD im Bios von IDE auf AHCI umstellen. Und evtl. den RAM-Takt anpassen. Dann CD rein und los


----------



## soth (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Wenn du eine SSD hast, einfach an den Guide halten:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html

Ansonsten läuft Windows out of the Box eigentlich recht gut.
Es fehlen halt noch die Treiber (Grafikkarte, LAN, usw.) DirectX und die Updates


----------



## Roarks (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Die aktuellen Treiber hab ich schon gezogen 
Ram Takt anpassen heißt in meinem Fall auf 1600Mhz oder?
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ok, also d.h. für mich:
PC zusammenbaun -> anschalten -> BIOS starten -> SSD auf AHCI umstellen -> RAM 1600 MHz -> Speichern -> PC aus -> Win CD rein -> PC an -> WIN auf SSD installieren -> Treiber installieren -> Treiber updaten -> Spaß haben


----------



## soth (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Richitg


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Exakt.


----------



## Jeanboy (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*



Roarks schrieb:


> Ok, also d.h. für mich:
> PC zusammenbaun -> anschalten -> BIOS starten -> SSD auf AHCI umstellen -> RAM 1600 MHz -> Speichern -> PC aus -> Win CD rein -> PC an -> WIN auf SSD installieren -> Treiber installieren -> Treiber updaten -> Spaß haben



Oder:

PC zusammenbauen -> anschalten -> es fängt an zu rauchen -> Funken sprühen -> Ganzes Haus brennt -> heulen


----------



## Roarks (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Ich favorisiere meine Version


----------



## soth (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> PC zusammenbauen -> anschalten -> es fängt an zu rauchen -> Funken sprühen -> Ganzes Haus brennt -> heulen


 So schnell kann ein PC mehrere Tausend Euro kosten 

Btw. Wo ist die Feuerwehr?


----------



## Roarks (8. Oktober 2012)

Hey zusammen,
leider hat es zum WE nicht mehr geklappt, Morgen kommt der Rest. Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen in welche Richtung der CPU-Kühler am besten bläst. Durch die lamellen ans Heck oder nach oben? Ich denke zum Heck ist am besten oder?

Grüße


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

Roarks schrieb:
			
		

> Hey zusammen,
> leider hat es zum WE nicht mehr geklappt, Morgen kommt der Rest. Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen in welche Richtung der CPU-Kühler am besten bläst. Durch die lamellen ans Heck oder nach oben? Ich denke zum Heck ist am besten oder?
> 
> Grüße



Jap, ans Heck.


----------



## Roarks (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

So, PC läuft! 
Bilder folgen 
Was sollte ich denn maximal für Core-Temps haben?
Im Idle lieg ich bei 29°C bei Installationen max.41°C

Auf jeden Fall schonmal ein großes Dankeschön an alle hier!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Die Temps sind auf den 1. Blick i.O. Wichtig sind die Temps unter last.


----------



## Softy (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Bis 70°C sind kein Problem für Ivy. Je niedriger desto besser  Mit welchem Programm liest Du das denn aus?


----------



## Jeanboy (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*



Roarks schrieb:


> So, PC läuft!
> Bilder folgen
> Was sollte ich denn maximal für Core-Temps haben?
> Im Idle lieg ich bei 29°C bei Installationen max.41°C
> ...


 
Lad dir Prime95 runter und poste dann die Temps..

im Idle sind die nicht Aussagekräftig


----------



## Roarks (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Soll man den Prime95 durchlaufen lassen? Habe jetzt nach 5min abgebrochen und kam auf maximal:
Kern 0: 53°C
Kern 1: 56°C
Kern 2: 54°C
Kern 3: 51°C

Passt das so?
Für mich sieht das i.O. aus.
Ausgelesen habe ich mit CoreTemp1.0


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Lass mal länger laufen. 15min minimum.


----------



## Softy (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Ja, ein paar Minuten reicht schon aus. Denn im Alltag wird die CPU nicht so stark ausgelastet (zumindest nicht beim Spielen).

Die Temperaturen sind in Ordnung.


----------



## target2804 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Denke auch. habe nach 5min so ca. die gleichen werte, wobei mein Lüfter (der lautstärke wegen) auf maximal 50% rennt.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. Oktober 2012)

Roarks schrieb:
			
		

> Soll man den Prime95 durchlaufen lassen? Habe jetzt nach 5min abgebrochen und kam auf maximal:
> Kern 0: 53°C
> Kern 1: 56°C
> Kern 2: 54°C
> ...



Jap, sieht gut aus.
Lass mal ne halbe Stunde laufen. 
Meistens steigt die Temperatur dann noch etwas.


----------



## Jeanboy (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Jap, sieht gut aus.
> Lass mal ne halbe Stunde laufen.
> Meistens steigt die Temperatur dann noch etwas.


 
Dann sind die auf ~60... Na und?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. Oktober 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sind die auf ~60... Na und?



Ich mein ja nur.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Die steigt schon noch aber nicht bedenklich hoch


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> Die steigt schon noch aber nicht bedenklich hoch



Das war mir auch klar.
Wollte nur darauf hinweisen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Das war mir auch klar.
> Wollte nur darauf hinweisen.


 Dann ist gut


----------



## Roarks (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Geht meine Signatur?
Hab ich was vergessen?

Edit: Yippie es geht


----------



## soth (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Scheint als würde alles funktionieren...
Wo sind die Bilder


----------



## Roarks (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Hey zusammen,

hier die versprochenen Bilder!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von was ich etwas enttäuscht bin, ist die extrem fest sitzende seitliche abdeckung.
Würdet ihr die haltenasen etwas aufbiegen dass es leichter geht? Oder Reklamieren?
Grüße Tobi

Edit: Kann man die noch nachträglich drehen? Bei mir aufm Laptop wurden die Bilder eigtl gerade angezeigt


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Sehr schöne Bilder !

Wenn es ganz extrem fest sitzt, reklamieren. Du bezahlst ja dafür !


----------



## Roarks (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Danke! 
Sagen wir mal so, ich habe angst die dass die lasche zum aufziehen langsam aufbiegt 
Von daher wärs schon gut wenn siehs tauschen


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Schicke Bilder 

Ich glaube nachträglich drehen geht nicht


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Und? Ist doch wohl ein geiler Rechner, oder? Nehme an, Du bist sehr zufrieden .


----------



## soth (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Bilder 
Sieht gut aus! 

Wegen des Gehäuses musst du wissen... Mich persönlich würde es nicht stören.


----------



## Roarks (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Und? Ist doch wohl ein geiler Rechner, oder? Nehme an, Du bist sehr zufrieden .


Oh,ja. Das bin ich 

Edit: Weiß jetzt jemand ob man die Pics nachträglich drehn kann?

In diesem Zug auch noch ein fettes Danke an die vorbildliche Community
eure Hilfe ist der Hammer!!!!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Nein, man kann sie nicht nachträglich drehen, hat auch Softy gesagt.
Ist aber nicht so schlimm


----------



## soth (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Nein, Bilder kann man meines Wissens nicht nachträglich drehen! Das hat softy aber auch schon erwähnt...


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*



Roarks schrieb:


> Edit: Weiß jetzt jemand ob man die Pics nachträglich drehn kann?



Macht nichts. Ich drehe für jedes Bild meinen Monitor so, dass es passt


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*



Softy schrieb:


> Macht nichts. Ich drehe für jedes Bild meinen Monitor so, dass es passt


 DAS machst aber auch nur du


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Mich würde das schwergängige Seitenteil auch nicht stören. Macht man ja nicht ständig auf und zu . Für das Arc gibt´s bald auch ein Fensterteil .


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Für das Arc gibt´s bald auch ein Fensterteil .


 
Wann kommt das denn endlich?  Für das R4 soll es auch ein Window geben


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Habe vor kurzem Fractal Sven gemailt. Der meint, Ende des Monats. Gucke jeden Tag, ob ich irgendwo schon vorbestellen kann . Nun denn, wenn es noch 2-4 Wochen dauert, egal.

Muss ich noch etwas meine Basis chillen .


----------



## Roarks (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

So richtig störts mich eigtl. auch net 

Hab gestern auch meinen Tower vor eine Herausforderung gestellt und war begeistert.
Habe versehentlich die Gehäuselüfter aus gemacht und trotzdem beim League of Legends spielen nur
eine Core Temp von 46°C erreicht


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Ist ja auch ne echt geile Zusammenstellung . Daran wirst Du noch lange Freude haben .

Habe seit kurzem das R4 . Wenn ich noch ein Gehäuse kaufen würde, wäre es das Arc .


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*



Roarks schrieb:


> So richtig störts mich eigtl. auch net
> 
> Hab gestern auch meinen Tower vor eine Herausforderung gestellt und war begeistert.
> Habe versehentlich die Gehäuselüfter aus gemacht und trotzdem beim League of Legends spielen nur
> eine Core Temp von 46°C erreicht


 Ist doch gut
Auf jeden fall besser als jeder MM PC


----------



## Roarks (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Sogar mit besserem Kabelmanagement 
Außerdem weiß ich jetzt was ich davon erwarten kann 
Und die SSD is wirklich en Traum bei 20sec Bootzeit


----------



## GeForce-Lover (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Wenn du zufrieden bist, ist ja alles gut


----------



## Roarks (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Bin auch echt happy damit, des hät ich ohne euch nicht hin bekommen.
Hab euch schon nem Kumpel empfohlen 

Nur hinter dem Kabelmanagement vom Gehäuse die Kabel muss ich noch etwas managen


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Muss ich auch noch. Mache ich, wenn das Fenster kommt .


----------



## Roarks (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Achja, ich wollte mal fragen wie ich den CPU-Lüfter regeln kann dass er leiser ist, geht das überhaupt?


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Übers BIOS .


----------



## target2804 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Ja das geht. du kannst die maximale geschwindigkeit einstellen (bei mir in Prozent). meiner läuft bei maximal 50% und läuft aber nur dann auf 50%, wenn die temperaturen über 56°C sind. gibt im bios da verschiedene optionen. musst da mal eni wenig schauen. weiß selbst nicht, wie es bei gigabyte ist.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Ja. Da gibts im UEFI Einstellungen in einem Untermenü (heißt bei mir glaub ich Monitor???). Garnicht zu übersehen


----------



## Softy (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Wenn er am CPU_FAN Anschluss des Boards angeschlossen ist, kannst  du den Kühlerlüfter im BIOS runterregeln. Oder über eine Software, wie die bei Gigabyte heißt, weiß ich aber nicht  

Rosi als Gigabyte Fanboy weiß da sicher mehr  

edit: Anscheinend doch nicht. Easytune heißt die Software


----------



## Roarks (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Irgendwie find ich da im BIOS nix, da kann man nur die Einstellung auf Silent setzen
Er läuft eigtl. konstant mit ca. 860 RPM
Hatte versehentlich auch die Bootreihenfolge falsch eingestellt.
Jetzt lieg ich bei 11s


----------



## target2804 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*



Roarks schrieb:


> Irgendwie find ich da im BIOS nix, da kann man nur die Einstellung auf Silent setzen
> Er läuft eigtl. konstant mit ca. 860 RPM
> Hatte versehentlich auch die Bootreihenfolge falsch eingestellt.
> Jetzt lieg ich bei 11s


 
11 sekunden kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. ich brauche 26, da es ja noch das bios bootlogo etc. gibt.

Edit: ein blick ins handbuch oder google.de hätte dir das hier gezeigt: http://www.manualowl.com/m/Gigabyte/GA-H77-D3H/Manual/272061?page=42 da steht wie es geht. du musst nicht silent, sondern manual auswählen nud dann einstellen. wie, steht im link!


----------



## Roarks (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Ok, des war der Boot nach dem BIOS ändern.
Habe nochmal gemessen nach komplett herunterfahren brauch ich 21 sec 

Edit: Ja haste auch wieder Recht


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

@ Softy

Ich brauch bei mir noch nix runterregeln . Bis jetzt unhörbar, der Knecht . Wenn ich zu Weihnachten mal ans takten gehe, schaue ich mir das mal näher an .


----------



## target2804 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Haste dir den link angeschaut? Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H | User Manual - Page 42 
Lüfter auf MANUAL stellen und dann wie im Handbuch vorgehen!



			
				Rosigatton schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich zu Weihnachten mal ans takten gehe, schaue ich mir das mal näher an .


bringt dir der nikolaus mehr vcore oder was?


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Ey target, ich habe meinen neuen Knecht gerade mal 3 Wochen. Da werde ich mir doch etwas Zeit lassen dürfen, oder?


----------



## target2804 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

es ist nie zu spät


----------



## Roarks (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC bis 1000€*

Hey,

vielleicht ist das Angebot für manche Interessant.

ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal


----------

